# Weathershield Damproofing



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Hi,

Has anyone had any dealings with Weathershield Damproofing lately, and can give me contact details please,

Thanks,
Geraldine


----------



## Xhristina (Feb 25, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had any dealings with Weathershield Damproofing lately, and can give me contact details please,
> 
> ...


Hi, I used them in 2007/8 - 3 months after the original painting it started to peel off, since then they have repainted once which again has peeled off. Even with the guarentee they are dragging their feet to return - so much so it is now well over 2 years and still nothing. 
Now when people querie why my house is such a state I tell them Weathershield did it. I can do nothing about it, except throw more money after my already lost hard earned cash and invalidate the quarentee - sad situation really when you trust someone to do a decent job!

Hope this is of use.

Xris


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Xhristina said:


> Hi, I used them in 2007/8 - 3 months after the original painting it started to peel off, since then they have repainted once which again has peeled off. Even with the guarentee they are dragging their feet to return - so much so it is now well over 2 years and still nothing.
> Now when people querie why my house is such a state I tell them Weathershield did it. I can do nothing about it, except throw more money after my already lost hard earned cash and invalidate the quarentee - sad situation really when you trust someone to do a decent job!
> 
> Hope this is of use.
> ...


Thank you for that news, do you have the last contact telephone number or address, I can feel a hounding coming on!!:boxing:


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

Geraldine said:


> Thank you for that news, do you have the last contact telephone number or address, I can feel a hounding coming on!!:boxing:


Have you had work done by them Geraldine? If so surely you should have a contact number for them?


----------



## Xhristina (Feb 25, 2011)

Geraldine said:


> Thank you for that news, do you have the last contact telephone number or address, I can feel a hounding coming on!!:boxing:



=They were at 46 Ellados Avenue Paphos.
Tel no. was 26818162, there is also a free phone number -80005888

Hope you have better luck than me.

Regards Xris


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Veronica said:


> Have you had work done by them Geraldine? If so surely you should have a contact number for them?


No, the previous owners had work done by them and supposedly had a 20 year guarentee which is transferable, but have no details to work with at all, not even an address or the said quarentee.


----------



## jhcy (Mar 13, 2011)

*weathershield*



Geraldine said:


> Hi,
> 
> Has anyone had any dealings with Weathershield Damproofing lately, and can give me contact details please,
> 
> ...


You will be promised the earth but they dont live up to it they charged me a fortune but have not honoured their guarantee. They have left their offices and appear to be operating from a house. I have been constantly trying to get them back to sort my place out for over 2years They make appointments but never turn up mean while the paint just peels off and changes colour. It started peeling off two days after they finished. When I spoke to their team it seemed none of them knew anything about painting Someone from the Government needs to look into them.


----------



## marleybob (Mar 23, 2011)

i believe the government have looked into them and the owner sold his brother out who is now imprisoned in nicosia for countless acts of fraud, deception etc.... unfortunately my dealings with them was as an employee, however i realised the owner was not paying my stamp as agreed and so left after 2years. the 20 year guarantee is not worth the paper it is written on i am afraid to say.
the owner somtimes passed himself off as chris king, he spoke perfect english and in fact did the voice over for his own adverts "sponsored by weathershield". johnny his younger brother has taken the rap for the lot.
if anybody has any more dealings with them i will be shocked, i am just sorry i was associated with such a disgusting misuse of a well known brand.


----------



## Toxan (Dec 29, 2010)

Nice of you to come forward and explain some facts on the forum.


----------



## Xhristina (Feb 25, 2011)

Thanks Bob for that, unfortunately they were still answering their phones and making the usual promises at the begining of this year.
They would not answer my phone number so I used someone elses - then they answered!

They are also still registered as an active company. Looks like they could still be working so please bewarned.
Xris


----------



## marleybob (Mar 23, 2011)

as far as i was informed they were operating around cyprus but unable to work in paphos, johnny has been imprisoned for 1 month so far if my contacts are correct... i would recomend staying clear of such cowboys even if they were still operating. i wish i could recomend a company to do that kind of work but in my experience they all promise what they cannot deliver.


----------



## Xhristina (Feb 25, 2011)

marleybob said:


> i would recomend staying clear of such cowboys even if they were still operating.


On this I would most certainly wholeheartedly agree with you Bob.
Thanks.


----------



## Veronica (Apr 5, 2008)

We had some sales person from Weathershield come around a couple of years ago trying to drum up business. They tried to tell us that they can inject the walls to stop damp. This is total nonsense unless walls have cavities which most houses here do not have.
We told her in no uncertain terms where to go


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Xhristina said:


> Thanks Bob for that, unfortunately they were still answering their phones and making the usual promises at the begining of this year.
> They would not answer my phone number so I used someone elses - then they answered!
> 
> They are also still registered as an active company. Looks like they could still be working so please bewarned.
> Xris


When I asked my solicitor about the 20 year guarantee, he said that it was in the name of the previous owners of the property, it's their guarantee. I said I'm sure that it's relates to the property, which should be trasnsferable. He just shrugged. 

Dead in the water.


----------



## Xhristina (Feb 25, 2011)

Geraldine I am so sorry to hear that you did not get anywhere. 
It really upsets me to think that this company can get away with this over and over again. Lets hope that the warnings on here manage to save someone from loosing any more money.


----------



## Geraldine (Jan 3, 2009)

Xhristina said:


> Geraldine I am so sorry to hear that you did not get anywhere.
> It really upsets me to think that this company can get away with this over and over again. Lets hope that the warnings on here manage to save someone from loosing any more money.


A pity we can't expose them in the press for what they are.


----------



## Sixpence (Mar 23, 2011)

We decided to have stone facing bricks applied to our walls rather then repaint. We are hoping that it will also help keep the summer heat out and the winter heat in. 

Our neighbour had his house repainted, dont know who by, but we saw the state it was in not too long after. helped us decide to go down another route rather then repainting.


----------

